# Thinning water based poly?



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Simple question here for the ones who can answr it for me lol. I was planning to use a wipe on poly for my current project but I don't want the yellow tint over time. So my alternative is water based poly. I really hate using a brush I would much rather wipe it on. Can I add a thinner of any kind to it and have no worries on the end results?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

try just mixing a little
and see how it works

something with a UV inhibitor is preferred
as everything gets sunlight
not just things outside

when i have problems with finishes
i smear crisco lard on them
(that'll show 'em) lol


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

UGL makes ZAR® ULTRA MAX Interior Waterborne Oil-Modified Wipe-On Polyurethane Finish.

We've tested this product in our studio and it works great.

Blessings


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've tried thinning it with water a couple of times and not been pleased with the results. Maybe I just haven't gotten the mixture right.

As an alternative, I've had pretty good luck using a foam brush.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i really really hate using paint brushes of any kind :/ but i also would really really hate to see this project go yellow. i cant afford to buy a wipe on water based poly off the internet to find out i don't like it. man im stumped. wheres the crisco at haha


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

What about Waterlox? I think Chas Neil says it is great stuff!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

IIRC, minwax makes a water based wipe on poly.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Waterlox is an oil-based varnish that has an amber tint.

The product Hobomonk suggested appears to be worth a look. especially since he's actually used it.


----------

